# Hair Transplants > IAHRS Info Center Discussion >  Why not members ?

## iceman

Good Day,

 I was wondering why a few well reputable & competent surgeons such as Dr. Paul Rose, Dr. William Rassman & Dr. Sanusi Umar are not members of IAHRS

 Regards

----------


## Delphi

I have heard good things about Dr. Rose, but what makes the other two so reputable?  Dr. Umar is not really very well known and Dr. Rassman is mainly known for having a blog and now for doing head tattoos.

----------


## iceman

Dr. Rassman is credited for developing FUE & is one of the few hair transplant surgeons who are actually board certified 

Dr. Umar, is also a pioneer in FUE & BHT, and also one of the few who are board certified 

I understand Dr. Woods for example is not a member in IAHRS, only because he did not apply, but what is the case for the other reputable surgeons ?

----------


## Delphi

Where did you hear that Dr. Rassman invented FUE?  Anybody can write anything they want about themselves on an internet site, it does not mean that it is true. How do you know that Dr. Woods did not apply? Where do you get all of this inside information from and where do I get it? :Smile:

----------


## Winston

Iceman is right, Dr. Rassman is credited with developing FUE, but he is not the one who developed it. It was Dr. Ray Woods. I don't know how Dr. Rassman got the credit?

----------


## iceman

"Where did you hear that Dr. Rassman invented FUE?  Anybody can write anything they want about themselves on an internet site, it does not mean that it is true." 

I did not say invented. I said he developed FUE

"How do you know that Dr. Woods did not apply? Where do you get all of this inside information from and where do I get it? :Smile: "

Spencer Kobren mentioned that

----------


## iceman

I hope we can get a clarification regarding the other surgeons Paul Rose & Sanusi Umar if possible

----------


## Delphi

Who cares what the reasons are for Rose or Umar not being in the IAHRS? They're not, that's all I need to know.

----------


## iceman

Delphi, 

IAHRS is the only organization in the world whose membership is limited exclusively to state-of-the-art hair restoration surgeons as opposed to all other organizations. 

I think if a particular surgeon is not a member it would only be fair to know why not

----------


## Delphi

Maybe its fair for the surgeons who dont make the cut, but why do you care? And if you care so much that a particular doctor is on the IAHRS or not, just dont go to anyone who is not in the IAHRS. Its not that difficult.

----------


## amadeus

> Maybe its fair for the surgeons who dont make the cut, but why do you care? And if you care so much that a particular doctor is on the IAHRS or not, just dont go to anyone who is not in the IAHRS. Its not that difficult.


 Good point Delphi.

----------


## Deluxe

> Good point Delphi.


 There is an annual fee to be a member of IAHRS.  I believe it is around $12,000.  Perhaps these doctors have enough patients in the pipeline and do not need the IAHRS to be promoted.  Some Dr.'s prefer to let the work speak for itself.  I've seen some of Dr. Umar's work and it is not bad.  In the end, it comes down to your research. And some more research.

----------


## amadeus

Honestly,  I would assume that all hair transplant doctors would kill to be in the IAHRS. It a big deal, the best doctors in the world are members and Kobren is biggest name in hairloss.  If a doctor is not on the IAHRS  I can only assume that there is a real reason, not that they have enough patients.

----------


## HelpROGER

I was actually scheduled to have a hair transplant with a doctor who was not a member of the IAHRS. It was with MHR back about 2 years ago.  My mother was worried about it and found the American Hair Loss association which led us to this forum, which made me decided to cancel my surgery. I sent my pictures to a few IAHRS surgeons and Spencer Kobren to see what they think I need to have done. Spencer suggested to call him on his show, which I did and he explained to me that he thought I should wait and that with the amount of hair I still had that I might be taking a risk having surgery.  I was disappointed but I appreciated his honestly. That week I spoke to two of the three IAHRS members I sent my pictures to. Both said exactly what Spencer said and suggested I check back in a year.  Ive been on Propecia all of this time and have not gotten any worse so I am so grateful to Spencer Kobren and his IAHRS. I would only trust a surgeon who is a member of the IAHRS.  I think Spencer chooses doctors not only because they are good surgeons, but because they are ethical and honest. If it were not for my mother finding them I would have been really screwed. So if I doctor is not on the IAHRS I would not trust them.

----------

